# Pocahontas vs Avatar



## olaf (Jan 5, 2010)

Well they had the exact same plot. Which one was better?

Personally I found Pocahontas a bit more, "Jolly good."


----------



## Zaru (Jan 5, 2010)

I can fap to pocahontas, I can't fap to na'vi chicks.


----------



## Glued (Jan 5, 2010)

Dude, copying is not funny.


----------



## olaf (Jan 5, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I can fap to pocahontas, I can't fap to na'vi chicks.


you get what I mean

I can fap to John Smith or the native indians, but I certainly won't fap to the blue space cats or guy in a wheelchair


----------



## Medusa (Jan 5, 2010)

pocahontas for kids

avatar for teens

do math


----------



## olaf (Jan 5, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Dude, copying is not funny.


dude, tell that to James Cameron

and just wait till someone makes

FernGully: The Last Rainforest vs Avatar
Dances with Wolves vs Avatar


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2010)

Pocahontas came first. I'll go with that one, plus it has singing.


----------



## olaf (Jan 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> Pocahontas came first. I'll go with that one, plus it has singing.


I think Avatar would be better if it had dancing and singing


----------



## Glued (Jan 5, 2010)

olaf said:


> dude, tell that to James Cameron
> 
> and just wait till someone makes
> 
> ...



Yeah, but no one said, "Jolly good" in the pocohontas movie and secondly there really was no asskicking or badassery in it.

At least try to make your thread make sense.

Pocahontas: Music and painting with the wind.

As for quotes, I can't remember a single quote form that movie.


----------



## olaf (Jan 5, 2010)

because this thread is 200% serious


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 5, 2010)

Pocahontas has even less faggotry than Avatar.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 5, 2010)

haters gonna hate.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 5, 2010)

Actually scrap that, I DID fap to na'vi chicks, but it had a horrible aftertaste.


----------



## olaf (Jan 5, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Actually scrap that, I DID fap to na'vi chicks, but it had a horrible aftertaste.


cum got to your mouth?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2010)

Silly rabbit, tricks are for kids.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2010)

Avatar FTW. Avatar didn't get spoiled by sequels.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 5, 2010)

olaf said:


> cum got to your mouth?



Just gotta eat lots of fruit first innit.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 5, 2010)

olaf said:


> cum got to your mouth?



I tried connecting my dick to usb cables, but it doesn't work like in the movie.


----------



## olaf (Jan 5, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Avatar FTW. Avatar didn't get spoiled by sequels.


you forgot to add 'yet'


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, that's dumb, everyone knows it goes on the headset jack, and you gotta use lube first

Cristco butter will get your dick inside anything, from an usb port, to rush limbaugh's soul.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2010)

olaf said:


> you forgot to add 'yet'



Did it leave any room for sequels? It didn't quite strike as a franchise, and it took a million years to make as it was


----------



## olaf (Jan 5, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I tried connecting my dick to usb cables, but it doesn't work like in the movie.


I read that there will be deleted navi sex scene on the dvd


Banhammer said:


> Did it leave any room for sequels? It didn't quite strike as a franchise, and it took a million years to make as it was


----------



## Taleran (Jan 5, 2010)

Hold on a Second Pocahontas had a single original idea?  Coulda fooled me.

but as for my vote, I'd rather read Dune but give a choice between watching those 2 films, Avatar was more entertaining


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Hold on a Second Pocahontas had a single original idea?  Coulda fooled me.
> 
> but as for my vote, I'd rather read Dune but give a choice between watching those 2 films, Avatar was more entertaining



pocahontas was written by jhon smith (though he was much more of a gray stu lead character on his version) which pre-dates american history. I think we can call it old as dirt.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2010)

**


----------



## Glued (Jan 5, 2010)

Well if they do a sequal, I hope its a different species. Maybe a more highly advanced race, and the human sneak in the avatar in hopes of stealing secrets.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 5, 2010)

seems appropriate


----------



## olaf (Jan 5, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Well if they do a sequal, I hope its a different species. Maybe a more highly advanced race, and the human sneak in the avatar in hopes of stealing secrets.


and then he falls in love with one of the sexy alien chicks, realizes that their culture is better and betrays his own race


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 5, 2010)

Hahahaha that's awesome. That Pocahontas storyboard thing.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 5, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> haters gonna hate.



agreed


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 5, 2010)

Pocahontas, nothing beats Disney


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 5, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> seems appropriate



I thought about that picture when I saw this thread.

But yeah Pocahontas is cooler, imo 

Plus Avatar didn't have this song:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSu4hOLYrXk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2010)

Na'vi are hot. I'd do it.

But Pocahontas is also hot. I'd do her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2010)

I prefer Avatar for not being a cartoon with singing in it. The singing detracts from the movie.

Then again, Pokeherhotass was a solid animated film, I didn't much like the singing.


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 5, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> seems appropriate



 It's funny because it's true


----------



## illmatic (Jan 5, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Did it leave any room for sequels? It didn't quite strike as a franchise, and it took a million years to make as it was




It took so long because technology had not evolved to the level James Cameron wanted. 

Since Avatar is motion capture and not animation it shouldn't take any longer then any other movie to make a sequel.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2010)

Avatar.,...........


----------



## Roy (Jan 5, 2010)

rofl         .


----------



## pfft (Jan 6, 2010)

olaf said:


> and then he falls in love with one of the sexy alien chicks, realizes that their culture is better and betrays his own race



Native Americans >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Whites 
Na'vi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Whites -Humans

   thats the moral of the story.


----------



## Brian (Jan 6, 2010)

Avatar      .


----------



## pfft (Jan 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piBBn1xsGSc[/YOUTUBE]

i want a pocahontas sig to go with my neytiri avatar


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 6, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> agreed



hated but rated


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Dude, copying is not funny.



Because Pocahontas wasn't taken from anything before the movie was made.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 6, 2010)

um, i think they took it from the history books that white men wrote


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jan 7, 2010)

The only thing I remember about Pocahontas was something about a blue corn moon and wolves crying.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 7, 2010)

I hated Pocahontas


----------



## The Six Paths of Pein (Jan 7, 2010)

Since I can't think of a joke I'll just say Avatar and leave it at that. :/


----------



## olaf (Jan 7, 2010)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> I hated Pocahontas


you have no heart!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 7, 2010)

Avatar, I guess. But as I almost always prefer villains in epic movies, the ending totally didn't fit my taste.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 7, 2010)

Avatar wins this for me


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jan 7, 2010)

Avatar, of course. Better story and amazing visual effects. Avatar was also way more captivating.


----------



## olaf (Jan 7, 2010)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> Avatar, of course. *Better story* and amazing visual effects. Avatar was also way more captivating.


 **


----------



## ez (Jan 7, 2010)

meh...the exceptionally well done cgi and the colonel win this for avatar. both were pretty boring flicks, generally speaking, tho.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> um, i think they took it from the history books that white men wrote



Right buddy Disney film 100% Basis in True Events


----------



## Pepper (Jan 7, 2010)

Little Mermaid is my favourite film that is based on real events


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 8, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Right buddy Disney film 100% Basis in True Events



and that's how i learned about lions in africa, french countrysides, seaports, and chinese honor


----------

